# new collector



## ste.mac76 (May 7, 2009)

i don't know if i have come to the right place or not. i've been collecting bottles for about 10 years,i am a groundworker and have dug many a big hole [not trying to brag or anything].but i;ve amounted quite a stash, don't really no alot  about pricing and dating need some helppp can anyone help!


----------



## GuntherHess (May 7, 2009)

Hi, 
 What part of the country do you live in?
 Can you post any photos or give some good descriptions of the bottles?


----------



## ste.mac76 (May 7, 2009)

i come from the north east but the bottles come from all over the place. alot of different colours, and heavily embossed .my camera battries have just died so need to get some new ones


----------



## GuntherHess (May 7, 2009)

I was mostly asking where you are from to see if there are bottles clubs or collectors near you who could help you determine what you have.


----------



## ste.mac76 (May 7, 2009)

hello sorry about been abit vague , but just started using this site and got abit excited about gettin a reply.thanks alot ,the ne of england and some i,ve tried to look up on e bay and can't find a match, others seem to go from Â£80 toÂ£100 and others Â£20toÂ£40 some embossing reads h. chapman&sons chemists scarborough . not to be taken .poison not to be taken .american cloth cleaner.lightining curer for coughs . thats just a few they are from france london edingbrugh newyork.and some are just really dark looking but u can see through if u hold up to the light one looks like a old church bottle, with a little cross to start and,BENEDICTINE and another little cross, around the middle.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 7, 2009)

I dont know much about British bottles but there are several forum members from that part of the world and who might be able to help you.


----------



## ste.mac76 (May 7, 2009)

thank you i certinaly need some help. i live in middlesbrough area


----------



## ste.mac76 (May 7, 2009)

can u put me in touch with anyone,or tell me the right  site to visit, i hope u can,thanks for replying in the first place cheers


----------



## GuntherHess (May 7, 2009)

I would recommend making a new thread in this section and title it something like "New collector looking for help from other British/european collectors". Be patient , not everyone reads the forum every day.
 Work on trying to get photos of your items. That is one of the best ways to get responses in the forum.


----------



## ste.mac76 (May 8, 2009)

*RE: new collector looking for help from other british/european collectors*

can anyone help cause i just carn't find a site to look up info about my bottles . i,ve tried but just carn't seem a site as good as this were u can acctually  get a response from people. i will b posting some photos later once i work out how to. brand new to this i'm still in the wrapper i think lol.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (May 8, 2009)

*RE: new collector looking for help from other british/european collectors*

http://www.sha.org/bottle/index.htm

 There you go. This site has worked wonders for me!!


----------



## TROG (May 9, 2009)

*RE: new collector looking for help from other british/european collectors*

Hi,

 Try joining this forum as it is based in the Newcastle area of the U K.

 http://nebc.2.forumer.com/index.php?act=idx


----------

